# PCI USB card with 5 pin header connection?



## punkin1013 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all, a newb here. I'm not a major computer geek...just a hobbiest really. 

I recently purchased a multi-media card reader. Unfortunately, the thing came with a header type connection and cable (not the USB-A connector). To make matters worse, I don't have any 5 pin USB header connections available on my motherbaord. 

I'm looking to a PCI solution. Can anyone recommend a card which would have a header type connection on board? I'm wanting to keep this as clean as possible without having to build any adapters or worse yet, I really don't want to run a cable out of the chassis just to get to a USB connector.

Thanks!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Heres 1 cheap...
Geeks.com
Sorry their out of that 1 i'll look again.

Here's 1 on ebay...
Ebay
Search around,I'm sure you can find 1 cheaper.

By the way,welcome to the boards.


----------

